

Any Mobile Streaming startups? - morbidkk

Any mobile streaming startups you know which use video as a medium &#60;&#60;apart from entertainment&#62;&#62;? I know there is a mobile version of youtube and got to know something about fineplayer based in czech republic.TV/news/podcasts on mobile is a good way to utilize time while travelling/elevators/waiting for somebody. Please share your views and urls on this topic
======
xirium
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=112421>

~~~
morbidkk
from which country this startup is working from? Quality of videos is
good...what is the delay between the time when video is sent to site and then
time when it becomes live...

------
rokhayakebe
i have worked on several mobile products and streamed music to a mobile phone
thru a java app, but streaming video is a bit tricky due to the phone specs
and the connection speed.

~~~
morbidkk
can you share the urls for the same?

